# NCEES 2008 Sample Exam # 537



## Firefly (Apr 2, 2010)

This should be an easy question, but I'm having a mental block.

Can someone explain the solution for calculating the ash disposal costs for the Pellets?

I don't understand why they took the ratio of coal/pellets.

Is there another way to solve this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Firefly (Apr 2, 2010)

I think I've got it now....when calculating the pellets, you are basically saying that you can use 84% of the pellets to achieve the same result as 1 ton of coal.


----------

